# LTE GNEX BATTERY COVER



## Bretski169 (Jul 26, 2011)

Hey all,

I just want to make sure I dont have a "unique" phone.

When you keep pressing on the "V" in verizon logo on the back of the phone do you hear or feel a clicking? like there is a little bit of space?

Also (and some of you might find me crazy or are not willing to do this.) when you (not hard) hit the top of the phone (screen up) on like something solid but not hard, like your theigh, do you hear a kind of clicking and almost sounds like a tiny spring?

I realize this sounds nuts but if people can clarify this for me. that would be great as I love my phone and plan on doing sweet things with it.


----------



## casca (Oct 9, 2011)

Bretski169 said:


> Hey all,
> 
> I just want to make sure I dont have a "unique" phone.
> 
> ...


I don't have any clicking, for either activity. So I'd say take it back and get another one before it gets worse


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

Sounds like my Thunderbolt except it's the top corner by the power button.


----------



## Bretski169 (Jul 26, 2011)

ERIFNOMI said:


> Sounds like my Thunderbolt except it's the top corner by the power button.


so your thunderbolt does it? or you are saying your nexus is doing what I said? confused haha


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

Bretski169 said:


> so your thunderbolt does it? or you are saying your nexus is doing what I said? confused haha


I'm saying my TB does it. Haven't decided on a Nexus yet :/


----------



## Bretski169 (Jul 26, 2011)

ERIFNOMI said:


> I'm saying my TB does it. Haven't decided on a Nexus yet :/


Hmmmm well that doesnt help me much HAHA


----------



## xkape (Aug 28, 2011)

No clicking but I was pushing on the V (i call it a check mark) and it definately gives.. there is space in there for flexing for sure... i see a company making a cover mod in the future. That thing is about as flimsy of a battery cover as I have ever seen... ever.


----------



## Bretski169 (Jul 26, 2011)

xkape said:


> No clicking but I was pushing on the V (i call it a check mark) and it definately gives.. there is space in there for flexing for sure... i see a company making a cover mod in the future. That thing is about as flimsy of a battery cover as I have ever seen... ever.


it is my only problem with it, I just wanted to make sure I didnt have like a defect or something.


----------



## nosit1 (Oct 13, 2011)

It's the most difficult cover door I have dealt with. Definitely takes a couple of tries.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Bretski169 (Jul 26, 2011)

nosit1 said:


> It's the most difficult cover door I have dealt with. Definitely takes a couple of tries.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


but there is like a flex in the middle right? below the camera in the middle around the verizon logo.


----------



## itzAstonish (Nov 23, 2011)

It's not a defect it's just the crappy door, it's too thin. But yea, there is soon flex in the middle and also at the very top above the camera. It's normal


----------



## Spazzymz (Jul 15, 2011)

yea just checked my battery cover as well, small amount of room no doubt. No clicking though. I understand your concern, when I got home with the gnex I noticed a bump in the middle of my screen and was pissed. Was nearly out the door to go to vzw when I thought to check the otter box. Woman at vzw didn't align right I guess.







didn't even ask her to put it on, sneaky woman hiding on opposite side of the register. :\


----------



## Bretski169 (Jul 26, 2011)

Spazzymz said:


> yea just checked my battery cover as well, small amount of room no doubt. No clicking though. I understand your concern, when I got home with the gnex I noticed a bump in the middle of my screen and was pissed. Was nearly out the door to go to vzw when I thought to check the otter box. Woman at vzw didn't align right I guess.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


maybe I was just pressing too hard, the clicking I think is the cover hitting the inside, like a rickety sound. Im sure if you take the cover off and put it back on a few times thats how it gets, if anyone is willing to try that Id appreciate it. I dont care as long as its not just my phone.

anyone try the bump test? the second thing I mentioned.


----------



## Adam Metzner (Jun 14, 2011)

For everyone saying this is a crappy cover. Ever stop to think its thin and flexible for a reason? Its so it doesn't crack. Its the same thing as the Galaxy S II cover. Watch this and tell me its crap.


----------



## ceredics (Sep 13, 2011)

shake the phone tell me if you guys hear a rattle


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

Adam Metzner said:


> For everyone saying this is a crappy cover. Ever stop to think its thin and flexible for a reason? Its so it doesn't crack. Its the same thing as the Galaxy S II cover. Watch this and tell me its crap.


Wow that's insane! I'd be too scared to try that lol.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## ElectroFetish (Sep 2, 2011)

No, it's definitely not just your phone. Mine 'gives' a little bit when i press the V as well. Have you had any other issues? I came from the thunderbolt, i feel as though the reception on the phone is poor compared to my thunderbolt ( not sure if that's because it was rooted and i changed the radio ) and i was not as impressed with the battery life as i wanted to be.


----------



## Bretski169 (Jul 26, 2011)

Mustang302LX said:


> Wow that's insane! I'd be too scared to try that lol.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki Forums


Yeah I know the battery cover is fine, I just wanted to make sure it was normal to have noises coming from puting pressure on the back, my friends does the same thing, it starts happening when u remove it and put it back on a couple of times. I feel better.


----------



## Bretski169 (Jul 26, 2011)

ElectroFetish said:


> No, it's definitely not just your phone. Mine 'gives' a little bit when i press the V as well. Have you had any other issues? I came from the thunderbolt, i feel as though the reception on the phone is poor compared to my thunderbolt ( not sure if that's because it was rooted and i changed the radio ) and i was not as impressed with the battery life as i wanted to be.


I love the phone, I just wanted to make sure the back cover noise wasnt unique to my phone.


----------



## Guvery (Jun 6, 2011)

I shook the phone and there is a slight rattle, yes. I imagine it's just the back sliding around ever so slightly. We'll see how the extended battery cover is once it gets here - hopefully it fits much more tightly.


----------



## TeeX (Jun 6, 2011)

these battery doors suck. One corner of mine doesn't sit flush, no matter what I do. I also got the extended battery/ battery door combo, and I can't even get that battery door to click in all the way around.

nice phone, sh!tty battery doors!


----------



## JWellington (Aug 11, 2011)

+1 on the battery cover; my biggest gripe. I like to swap batteries often, so this is important to me.

In fact, I had to return my first cover because it wouldn't fit on properly. The rep at the store replaced it
for me.


----------



## woolbeo (Nov 28, 2011)

Yeah my creaks when I press in on the V.

My phone rattles is I don't hold the volume button when I shake it, but If I hold the volume button, no rattle...


----------



## Eazy (Jul 24, 2011)

Guvery said:


> I shook the phone and there is a slight rattle, yes. I imagine it's just the back sliding around ever so slightly. We'll see how the extended battery cover is once it gets here - hopefully it fits much more tightly.


I believe it's the volume rocker rattling. I tried shaking it after reading this and heard the rattle. Lightly held the rocker and shook it again and it didn't rattle.


----------



## hellsbells (Jun 12, 2011)

Definitely flimsy and especially noticeable when coming from a solidly built droidx.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Bretski169 (Jul 26, 2011)

This all makes me feel better, I mean I wouldnt get a different phone because I am a pure android fan. BUT i also wanted to make sure its everyones.


----------



## siphyn (Jun 26, 2011)

ElectroFetish said:


> No, it's definitely not just your phone. Mine 'gives' a little bit when i press the V as well. Have you had any other issues? I came from the thunderbolt, i feel as though the reception on the phone is poor compared to my thunderbolt ( not sure if that's because it was rooted and i changed the radio ) and i was not as impressed with the battery life as i wanted to be.


I also noticed the reception on the phone being poor compared to my Droid Charge. The phone just came out though, so I'm sure things will improve, and quickly at that considering google is doing the updates.


----------



## masri1987 (Jun 29, 2011)

there'ss tiny tiny tiny amount of space where the V for verizon is underneath the back cover, i wouldn't of notice it otherwise. i love this back cover. FYI my volume button rattles too, but again not noticeable since i'm not going to be shaking my phone like a mad man, fyi it also made noise on my TB including the power button, so overall i'm happy with this device, it will only get better


----------



## rolandct (Jun 14, 2011)

When I press on the logo I get a slight click. I'm using the extended battery and cover. Definitely a lot of give in cover compared to Motorola phones.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## JWellington (Aug 11, 2011)

siphyn said:


> I also noticed the reception on the phone being poor compared to my Droid Charge. The phone just came out though, so I'm sure things will improve, and quickly at that considering Google is doing the updates.


+1 I am not sure why people expect battery life to rock; it takes a few days or a week for the battery life to settle. My Droid x certainly took a while to do that.

On the reception: the phone is bran new, it'll take a few OTA's before the reception is optimized. I remember my Droid X being like this at launch too.

Loving this device. This interface is amazing. This beauty is just all screen. I love that there are no logos on the front.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## JWellington (Aug 11, 2011)

masri1987 said:


> there'ss tiny tiny tiny amount of space where the V for verizon is underneath the back cover, i wouldn't of notice it otherwise. i love this back cover. FYI my volume button rattles too, but again not noticeable since i'm not going to be shaking my phone like a mad man, fyi it also made noise on my TB including the power button, so overall i'm happy with this device, it will only get better


Yes I shakes my phone and it rattled. I also have a slight space under the camera as well. I think this must be normal because it seems to be common. It is really nit picky though, but it still bothers me.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------

